# Seiki firmware update



## brianmfalcon

I recently purchased a tv. I need to do a firmware update. No one at the company can help me. Does someone out there have the instructions on how to do this? Please help! Thanks


----------



## JimE

If you were experiencing a problem which the new firmware could possibly resolve, then tech support would be willing and able to walk you through the process. So, why do you "need" to do an update?

Any firmware updates are only recommended IF the new firmware fixes an issue that you are experiencing with the hardware. Updating simply to have the latest version is NOT recommended. If the update does not complete properly (which can occur for any number of reasons), the device will not work at all and will need to be professionally serviced.


----------



## KaraK425

I also need a firmware update for my new Seiki 55" lcd tv.
I found the updates and instructions here: SEIKI Digital, Inc. | LCD High Definition TV | Full HD LCD Television | Best LED HDTV | Blu Ray Disc Player | The Best Sound Bar
but my serial number range is not in any of the lists.
My sn is in the 5571MB148S range and I am experiencing constant requests to scan for channels. At least once a day. If one of the firmware updates will work with my sn, please let me know.


----------

